# Things you’d never hear a senior archer say.



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey I can’t shoot today I’ve gotta take my wife purse shopping.


----------



## Gparis (Mar 26, 2020)

Nah, I think I’m gonna sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

That it's ok to draw 70 lbs


----------



## BodiBuilt (Dec 19, 2009)

Only 318fps? Seem’s a little slow…


----------



## retiredhunter02 (Dec 15, 2014)

Actually there are many more things we think than say 🤣


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

retiredhunter02 said:


> Actually there are many more things we think than say 🤣


Yes it’s been very quiet on the seniors forum. Here’s an old one I read five years ago. I can’t shoot today. Can’t find my flat bill. I had to google flat bill😀


----------



## Chaoscreature (Jan 5, 2020)

“Hold on, I want to take a selfie by my target”


----------



## Nhart1 (Sep 4, 2020)

I need to video this for content for my YouTube channel


----------



## cjdewese (Feb 12, 2021)

The Rig I am Running is Dialed and will Smoke Em'!


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

I can see the rings on that target.


----------



## Hyperedge62 (12 mo ago)

I need stronger limbs ( altho I really do)


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

My .019” pin looks too big..
I need to slow my bow down to make the speed limit..
There sure is a lot of detail on that target..
That was fun, let’s shoot a second round..
Is my 30” A-A bow too long to hunt with..
Do they make that with 80# limbs..
I’m gonna build me some adult arrows..


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Boatman71 said:


> I can see the rings on that target.


But I can't see my scorecard.


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

Which broadhead is the best?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

That's OK, you young guys go ahead and use the bathroom now, I'll just wait till after we get back from walking this round.

Automan


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

For some reason I was really "seeing" the targets today


----------



## pliberty (Dec 27, 2010)

I’m not a senior! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWPOO (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm running out of arrows. 

I don't need a new release.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

My prostate needs adjusting…


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

WVbowProud said:


> That it's ok to draw 70 lbs



63 and I draw 80 and say it's fine to draw whatever you can handle.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

slowen said:


> My prostate needs adjusting…



Join the club.Take those prostrate herbs, they help.


----------



## BodiBuilt (Dec 19, 2009)

My bad, I thought that bottom pin was the 20 yard one!?


----------



## Crispy78 (Sep 5, 2020)

Did you guys see that new Cam Hanes video?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Do these readers make my broadhead look small?


----------



## Gparis (Mar 26, 2020)

No, I don’t want to watch Bowhunting October Whitetails again on vhs with the Wensel brothers.


----------



## KauaiWai (Dec 9, 2021)

I trust my farts!


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

Blue pills suck


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I'd improve a lot if I would just start taking the advice from all those younger guys. I'm amazed at how much knowledge they've acquired after only a couple of years of launching arrows.

Automan


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

automan26 said:


> I'd improve a lot if I would just start taking the advice from all those younger guys. I'm amazed at how much knowledge they've acquired after only a couple of years of launching arrows.
> 
> Automan


Its not from launching arrows. Its hours per day on youtube!


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> 63 and I draw 80 and say it's fine to draw whatever you can handle.


I like it!


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

"I own way too many releases"


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

I can remember everyone’s name in my 3D group.


----------



## Ionia (May 30, 2017)

If that was a real deer it would be dead.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Back to the gym, bow hunting deer season opens in less than 6 months. Working on my cardio for those long all-day sits.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Where did you get that team shooter jersey?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

What color string you runnin'?


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

thirdhandman said:


> Back to the gym, bow hunting deer season opens in less than 6 months. Working on my cardio for those long all-day sits.



Wait,,,,how old are we talking ? I'm 63 and these are tings I say daily. lol


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

1-I get 4" groups at 100 yds. 2- 60 yds is a gimmie on a Deer.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

"Rage in the CAGE!"


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

My wife has been complaining about how I'm dividing my time between her and archery. She says she wants me out of the house more and to start spending a lot more time shooting with the guys down at the range.

(Wait a minute.... she's been saying that a lot lately. Is she trying to tell me something?)

Automan


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Wife..."Why did you waste all that money buying me a dozen roses for my birthday when you should have put it toward a new rest?"

Automan


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Let's run to the next target and see who can still hit the spot.


----------



## JoeBear1958 (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m not cranky because I got a 5 on that javelin. I’m cranky cause I forgot to take my stool softener.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

The chicks dig me.

Automan


----------



## Dalebob33 (8 mo ago)

JoeBear1958 said:


> Hey I can’t shoot today I’ve gotta take my wife purse shopping.





Gparis said:


> Nah, I think I’m gonna sleep in tomorrow.


Wish I could.


----------



## Dalebob33 (8 mo ago)

BodiBuilt said:


> Only 318fps? Seem’s a little slow…


Should be good.


----------



## MtnLobo (Jan 27, 2021)

"Sorry I'm late but the line at Starbucks was really long this morning!"


----------



## Pastor Jamie (Dec 21, 2010)

I have way too many arrows.

Anyone have a chronograph I can borrow?

I want to be able to kill a deer past 40 yards.

I need a short ATA bow.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Look what I just saw on TikTok*...

* TikTok is an internet social media platform, like America On Line, but for younger people.


----------



## MtnLobo (Jan 27, 2021)

Better get my gear out season starts this weekend.

To your better half, "I'll only be at the range for 20 - 30 minutes max. Just gonna shoot 4 or 5 arrows."


----------



## WIRE1862 (9 mo ago)

Chaoscreature said:


> “Hold on, I want to take a selfie by my target”


I may have done that once 😰🙄


----------



## Bugswest (Oct 20, 2020)

ruffme said:


> What color string you runnin'?


That looks like a Ford 8N, I used to have one, looked restored like yours....


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Bugswest said:


> That looks like a Ford 8N, I used to have one, looked restored like yours....


It is, but I got rid of it and moved up to the 601. Just having live hydraulics is a game changer.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

WIRE1862 said:


> I may have done that once 😰🙄


My adult son always does this as it may be my last tournament (I'm big on photos "all the time) Just last weekend. Me, him & his 5 buddies last weekend 3D


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

deleted


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I think I want to run the range today.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't find my Noc on shirt. Oh well, the Hecs will do.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Does this camo pattern make my butt look fat?

Automan


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I did not know I could ride a skateboard like that again.

I never forget anything when I go to the range to practice. (Can I borrow your allen wrench?)


----------



## battyhelo1969 (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm so glad that the ASA having us shoot both of our rounds on Sat. I love shooting 40 targets in 90° heat.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

Is there an app. for that?


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi,
say it all the time 

when your mind says: "what a good idea".
an your body says: "are you f'in kidding me".


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Buddy "You have to use the bathroom before we start the course"? Me, "No, I already went to the bathroom" Buddy "In your pants"?


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

"only 30 targets per round, I should be able to shoot that a few times today"
"Can't wait for the next TAC shoot " I love climbing up and down those mountains and shooting targets I cant see"


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Does this bow make my butt look big?


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Of all the things I miss the most , it's my mind!


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

For ol guys with a long DL.......Is a 37" A to A to long for tree stand hunting?


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

I think I'll crank up those limb bolts to 80 and shoot a third round. 

I wish this course was a little steeper.

Let's move that target out to 100, 90 seems way too easy.

I'll leave the reading glasses in the car, I'll be fine seeing my sight tape.

You guys stay here, I'll run down and pull the arrows.


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

I like my chances on a frontal shot


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Heart/double lunged him and watched him tip over…I better back out and call the tracking dog.


----------



## Strika (3 mo ago)

If we get up at 3am, we can be at the top of that mountain by first light....


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

What do you think he scores ???
That was an easy Field round


----------



## greg ledger (Oct 5, 2017)

My pin gap is too close


----------



## cbxbowhunter (5 d ago)

I remember that!


----------



## BowMoney (Jan 26, 2014)

“What’s your FOC?”


----------



## azjim (11 mo ago)

FOC??
Better look that one up.


----------

